# 100$ Garmin GPS toasts 2014 Altima Navigation system?



## kittu (Nov 7, 2013)

I had a bizarre experience with the builtin navigation system on my 2014 Altima on a recent trip from Exton,PA to Wilmington,DE - on a couple of occasions it recommended left turns at points where there were no left turns to be taken, and on other occasions asked to "keep left" or "keep right" for no apparent reason. And all of this on major state routes.
My 100 dollar Garmin GPS receiver, on the other hand, fared a lot better on a second trip down the same route.
What's up with the Altima builtin navigation? I understand the mapping information is sourced from Navteq, which can't be _that_ bad. So is it Nissan's software implementation that's at fault? And what are my options? I would dearly love to plug Google Maps navigation in but I understand that is not an option


----------



## Red Ryder (Sep 2, 2014)

kittu said:


> I had a bizarre experience with the builtin navigation system on my 2014 Altima on a recent trip from Exton,PA to Wilmington,DE - on a couple of occasions it recommended left turns at points where there were no left turns to be taken, and on other occasions asked to "keep left" or "keep right" for no apparent reason. And all of this on major state routes.
> My 100 dollar Garmin GPS receiver, on the other hand, fared a lot better on a second trip down the same route.
> What's up with the Altima builtin navigation? I understand the mapping information is sourced from Navteq, which can't be _that_ bad. So is it Nissan's software implementation that's at fault? And what are my options? I would dearly love to plug Google Maps navigation in but I understand that is not an option


2014 Altima SL.....4,500 miles
I have the same problem. The system tells me to make a right turn when I know I need to go left. It happen three times on a 310 mile tripe. 4 times on a 600 mile trip. twice on a 12 mile trip. Also,sometimes the system hangs on boot and will not accept voice commands. I have to turn the car off and restart maybe one or two times. The system is unreliable! Plan to see the dealer this week.


----------

